# What should I name my new tegu?



## Miles Gardner (Dec 22, 2016)

So I recently got an Argentine Red Tegu from underground reptiles and can't decide on what to name him... I know it sounds stupid but any suggestions or cool names??


----------



## beantickler (Dec 22, 2016)

Does he have a regen tail? Call him shorty... lol


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Maybe Rosy if a girl?


----------



## Miles Gardner (Dec 22, 2016)

It's a guy


----------



## beantickler (Dec 22, 2016)

I like naming lizards normal people names or ones u dont hear often... Call him Thomas or Gary... He kinda looks like a Larry to me. My Red was named Steve and my B&W is Jack...


----------



## beantickler (Dec 22, 2016)

Name him WALTER!


----------



## Miles Gardner (Dec 22, 2016)

I was thinking something like Mars or apollo. The human name i am considering is Charles or something like that.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 22, 2016)

beantickler said:


> Name him WALTER!


Sure. As long as he can feed him rum and doesn't mind him lifting his leg to fart. That aside, he's OK.


----------



## Miles Gardner (Dec 22, 2016)

hahaha


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Miles Gardner said:


> hahaha


No really. A lot of personality, but I burp, fart, and get up to pee at night. Call him Uncle Walter and you'll have a winner with some baggage! Me? I'd name him Red. Either way, you got a winner.


----------

